# Identificador de señal de teléfono celular.



## Manrique Sánchez (Jun 28, 2006)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. Quisiera pedir su ayuda con lo siguiente:

Soy aficionado a las motos grandes y ruidosas. Siempre he querido hacer un dispositivo que me indique que mi celular está recibiendo una llamada sin tener que andar conectado el manos libres. Un día de estos vi una motocicleta china con un dispositivo en el tablero, que enciende un led en el momento que el celular del piloto recibe o envía señal. Si alguien tiene un diagrama o lo que sea para solucionar esta inquietud, se los agradecería de verdad.

Saludos que esten "Pura Vida".

Manrique S.


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jul 5, 2006)

Mirá, lo que yo se es que se venden unos accesorios para celular que van enganchados en la parte de arriba, que, cuando recibis una llamada o mensaje, empieza a prender luces. Pero fijate, porque la mayoria de los diseños son para mujer... ejejej..

Saludos!!


----------



## Manrique Sánchez (Jul 7, 2006)

Gracias DieGuiTo, en realidad yo se que en el mercado existe lo que decís, bueno aca en Costa Rica no lo he encontrado, algunas de esas babozadas no se consiguen aquí porque no tienen mercado. Me interesa el diagrama porque lo he visto en algunas motocicletas chinas como dije antes y queremos incorporarlo en las "PANDILLERAS"  (motos custom o choppers) de nuestro grupo. Es solo un capricho, pero pense que talves sería facil de conseguir.
Gracias de nuevo, que estes bien.


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, mirá: si sabés algo de circuitos (o podés preguntarle a algun ingeniero, yo mucho todavia no se) tendrias que crear un circuito que contenga un sensor de microondas (las que envia el celular) y un LED, el circuito estaría alimentado con la batería de la moto y tendrías que poner un regulador a la entrada para establecer con cuánto voltaje querés que trabaje el circuito...

¿Era algo asi lo que querías??
Saludos y espero ser de un poquito de ayuda!!  ops:


----------



## pablo4225 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hola Manrique. Lo que a mi se me ocurre es una combinación de ambos circuitos, el del accesorio y el de dieguito. Lo que podes hacer es comprar el accesorio y utilizar solamente la parte receptora. Luego, utilizas la señal que hace parpadear el led para disparar algun circuito de señalizacion que puede estar ubicado en la moto. Siempre recorda que el accesorio que detecta la llamada y el celular, deben estar lo suficientemente cerca como para que las ondas del celular lleguen al accesorio. Espero que te sea util. Saludos.


----------



## yago2001 (Mar 19, 2007)

tienes idea de como se hace un led que capte la señal del celular para motos lo he visto hasta en lapiceras así que no debe ser ninguna cosa complicada.Gracias.JUan


----------



## yago2001 (Abr 17, 2007)

Me han dicho por ahí que se hace con un mosfet ya que es muy sensible. Alguien tiene idea?


----------



## larviz (Mar 4, 2010)

Estoy interesada en implementar el circuito, mas no tengo mucha idea de como hacerlo, si alguien pudiera hecharme la mano seria genial. Gracias.


----------

